# PROJECT PLANED please post you next project



## SmithDoor (Oct 6, 2016)

Please post you next project
This thread is for any you are planning to make some day
We all have them but take to draw and build
Please post drawing and or photo th_wwp

Dave


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 6, 2016)

My next project is hydraulic bench top vertical shaper / slotter
Note the drawing I have are over 100 years so will have make new set
I have a HYD steering pump I am using
Here one from 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200329736_200329736

https://www.grainger.com/product/MONARCH-Hydraulic-Power-Unit-WP5965051/_/N-1z0dgqn?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/36ND99_AS01?$smthumb$#nav=%2Fproduct%2FMONARCH-Hydraulic-Power-Unit-WP5965051%2F_%2FN-ok0Z1z0dgqnZ1z0nu33%3FR%3D36ND91%26_%3D1475770583961%26picUrl%3D%252F%252Fstatic.grainger.com%252Frp%252Fs%252Fis%252Fimage%252FGrainger%252F36ND99_AS01%253F%2524smthumb%2524%26s_pp%3Dfalse

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 6, 2016)

If I ever finish the many I have started, I will get going on the 1952 Pontiac straight *


----------



## bazmak (Oct 7, 2016)

I also thought about makng the slotter but sidetracked to the model
horizontal shaper.My initial thoughts were to try use a commercial arbor press as a base and build around it.If you make a start please post,it looks
interesting


----------



## vederstein (Oct 7, 2016)

It's been slow going because of other tasks and the laziness of actually finishing the design, but I've been wanting to make a Watt style (condensing) steam engine.

I have some information on it here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25655

...Ved


----------



## Barnbikes (Oct 7, 2016)

SmithDoor said:


> My next project is a hydraulic  bench top vertical shaper / slotter
> Note the drawing I have are over 100 years so will have make new set
> I have a HYD steering pump I am using
> Dave



Curious how you are going to use hydraulic on this?


----------



## Barnbikes (Oct 7, 2016)

Project I want to do is a copy of this engine in full size but lack of ambition, talent and time is keeping me from doing.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 7, 2016)

Barnbikes said:


> Curious how you are going to use hydraulic on this?


Here is a photo

Dave


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 2x4 which needs some thickness reduction. 

I'll get my coat! 


 - Nick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 9, 2016)

I hope to make a working model of a walking beam conveyor. I don't have a picture of one, but the all mechanical ones are fascinating to see working.----Brian


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 23, 2016)

Update I am at the drawing stage
A drawing of a vertical shaper / slotter 
Note the Rotary Table for machining internal gears

Looking at using a gear drive over a Hydraulic drive

Dave


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 26, 2016)

Update 
Drawing of ram and clapper box

Dave


----------



## blighty (Oct 26, 2016)

i tend to have lots of things on the go at once, don't plan it that way it just is. slowly working my way through things.

the next on the list is putting together a Myford MG12 cylindrical grinder that i got some years ago. when i got it we had to take it to bits to lift and get it into the shed. problem was the top of it, even striped is about 350kg to 400kg. at the time we just couldn't get it in the shed. so its been sat outside all greased and covered up.

 i have a plan to get it into the shed next weekend. i'm just dreading lifting that cover to see the ways rusted to....you know what.

if all goes well i'll revive the thread i started when i first got it. might need some input as to how to put it back together, it's been a while.:wall:


----------

